# Charackterplaner fehlerhaft ?



## Dragorius (15. April 2008)

das ist mein derzeitiger Ausrüstungsstand beim Jäger

http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/?u=28945

und das der Link ins Arsenal

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...C3%A6germeister





nun habe ich laut buffed Charackterplaner 

Angriffsk.	1674
Schaden:	663-809
DPS:	253.5
Trefferch.:	7.29%
Kritisch:	21.15%
Tempo:	20.00%

und laut Arsenal

Distanzwaffenfertigkeit: 350
Schaden: 709 - 861
Tempo: 2.1
Kraft: 1853
Trefferwertung: 115
Kritisch: 26.59%


klar habe ich im Arsenal grade ein paar buffs aktiv wie Aspekt des Falken und MDW aber das macht nicht den riesigen Unterschied im +Krit aus. iwie fehlen im Charackterplaner 5%+ Krit und Talente habe ich auch im Charackterplaner verteilt. Daher kommen die fehlenen 5% wohl nicht es sein denn er rechnet sie halt nichts dazu. kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe oder ob da was buggy ist ? 

mfg drago


----------



## Daluz (20. April 2008)

Mir gehts leider genauso, bin Tank und da kommts ja doch irgendwie auf die Verteidigungswertung an.
Leider werden die Unterschiedlich wiedergegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist das Problem bereits bekannt? Oder weiß jemand wodran das liegt?


----------

